# She's going to celebrate New Years tonight



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We released this young lady yesterday. She came in about a month ago almost dead from WNV and a bad G.I. infection. Luckily the G.I. infection responded well to anti-biotics and she was able to fight off the WNV with a month of good food and safe place to rest up. She's way back in the hills now far away from any pigeons. Her tail is just about as perfect as a tail can get, mighty pretty girl.

Happy New Year all!

NAB & the G's


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Mug Shot - she saying Happy New Year all!*


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Excellent work saving that special lil lady!!! She's one beautiful hawk and looks even better far way from all your local pidgies


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a magnificent bird, Nab! Well done on the rehab and release!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, congratulations on saving this gorgeous hawk. She looks healthy and frisky and I know she's happy to be free again. Thank you so much for the beautiful pictures.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations and happy new year pretty lady.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the release of this gorgeous girl!

May she stay happy and healthy in her new pigeonless world.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

OMG! she is one beautiful hawk. I've done a great job nursing her back to health.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How Terrific, Nab! What A Wonderful "new" Year For Her!!

She Sure Is A Beauty And I Wish Her The Best. 

Thanks For Letting Us Know!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on such a successful rehab! She certainly has beautiful plumage...and very effective looking beak and talons!   Happy new year to you and all of your charges!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ooooo, good Work Nab...!


Happy New Year to you! And to Miss 'RTH'..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Magnificent bird! Magnificent rescue!

Feather


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

What a beautiful hawk! How lovely that she is to be released at this time. Great work!

Wishing you a Happy New Year Nab! 

All the best in 2007!

Lindi


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Beautyful hawk. So glad recovery went well and a release was possable.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab....she certainly looked like she was anxious to be on her way!

Another great job!

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Nab, I admire your willingness to help this hawk. She is a beauty.I think most all can agree, that they are magnificent and quite an intriguing specie of bird. I admire them, as long as they stay away from our pigeons.


----------

